# Root Method For Razr



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I have found 2 root methods for the Razr, I am wondering what other users have used to root. I get my Razr tomorrow and want to be prepared so when I open box I can root right away. Thanks

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> I have found 2 root methods for the Razr, I am wondering what other users have used to root. I get my Razr tomorrow and want to be prepared so when I open box I can root right away. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


One click method. Bootstrapped and ready to go


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> One click method. Bootstrapped and ready to go


Got a link?

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> Got a link?
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


Check the stickies


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

ya i just saw that. thanks


----------

